# why does my dog throw up after



## Dslats (Mar 1, 2007)

I need some info here please.......... why does my golden throw up after eating one piece of ice? he loves ice cubes but it seems like everytime he eats even one he throws up. why??? 

Debbie & mason


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

I don't know if there's a physiologic term for it....but some pups do throw up after ice, some don't. Try a search for "ice cube" threads, there have been a few long discussions and warnings about it. I'm sure others will chime in, too


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

If he throws up with ice, I wouldn't give it to him. Especially if he is overheated or been running.I've read some horror stories here.

My boys love ice and have no problems with it. We only give them one cube each though.


----------



## Dslats (Mar 1, 2007)

its not all the time he throws up tho. he also does this sometimes after icecream. maybe he just has a weak stomach.:gotme:

Debbie & mason


----------



## Groundhog (Jul 26, 2008)

I read an article about ice and cold foods, I don't remember where it was, but if you do a search on dogs eating ice, I'm sure you will find it. Something to do about the cold giving the dog's stomach spasms, which can make them throw up and even cause more problems. Your dog might be one that can't eat ice, I would stop giving him cold foods until you find the article to be on the safe side. 
Hope this helps some.


----------



## AmbersDad (Dec 25, 2007)

The cold food/ice cube can cause the stomach to contract due to the extreme temperature difference. It's best to styay away from ice cubes particuarly if your pup throws up from them as it can cause bloat which can be fatal.


----------



## Dslats (Mar 1, 2007)

thanks everyone

Debbie& mason


----------



## Tweatibird (Apr 17, 2021)

Dslats said:


> I need some info here please.......... why does my golden throw up after eating one piece of ice? he loves ice cubes but it seems like everytime he eats even one he throws up. why???
> 
> Debbie & mason


My girl Sadie does the same thing. All my girtlove ice but I can’t give it to her because about 3 minutes after she eats it she throws up. I even tried to make frozen treats with peanut butter and bananas and she threw that up also.


----------

